# Need JRE in Firefox or Chrome



## walterbyrd (Nov 11, 2016)

Running  64-bit FreeBSD 10.3. I have Firefox 49 and Chrome Version 52.0.2743.116 (64-bit) and Midori 0.5.11  installed. 

I am taking a skillsoft course that requires JRE installed in the browser. I installed JRE, but I can find no way to add the plugin for any browser. 

Is this even possible? 

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## ljboiler (Nov 11, 2016)

java/icedtea-web might be what you're looking for.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 11, 2016)

Good luck with that. Firefox and Chrome no longer support JRE. Don't know about the port mentioned.

I would suggest re-evaluating the course you are taking.

EDIT: Had to look it up. JRE won't work in Edge and Oracle has now deprecated it, meaning, don't use that anymore.


----------



## walterbyrd (Nov 11, 2016)

When I go to Add-ons -> Plugins I see this there: IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.6.2) 

It seems like that should work, but it doesn't. The skillsoft app still won't launch. 

I will try rebooting. Just because I don't know what else to do.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 12, 2016)

https://support.skillsoft.com/customer/SPJava/firefox.htm

But that's for Firefox24. As I said, Chrome and Firefox no longer support JRE and Oracle has deprecated it. So there is nothing you can do.

http://superuser.com/questions/1064937/all-browsers-do-not-see-java-jre-at-windows-8-1


----------



## Askfor (Nov 12, 2016)

Java plugin needs NPAPI, which is an old Netscape api for browser plugins. Firefox is the only major browser which still supports it, and Mozilla is about to drop it in near future, too. I am confused with Chrome, there is no Chrome for FreeBSD. Are you running Chromium instead ? You can't have Java in either Chrome or Chromium.


----------

